# How do I protect my iPhone from viruses?



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

After reading the thread about the trojan from some ads I'm worried about picking something up on my phone. Can I download protection for it, and if so - what?
A few days ago when I tried to start my computer it would start, but the monitor would only flash so I'm wondering if this is the virus instead of my original thought that the monitor is toast?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd guess you have other issues... think about it... why develop a virus or trojan that destroys your computer... what is there for the developer to gain? Most will want your machine to still work, so they can make it a zombie, to do their bidding (mass spam emanating from YOUR machine instead of theres, or for denial of service attacks)....... or, to make you buy their 'fix' to get your machine back.

Kill your box? Not unless Dell, Gateway, the Ghost of Steve Jobs, are making folks have to buy new boxes.

As far as your phone.... I don't know of any 'protection' for phones. Most of the scams I've read about use social engineering to make you want to do something 'stupid' that'd compromise your phone.

As a precaution, I don't do any banking or credit card work, over my smart phone...


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

if you need a virus protection the all mighty apple will provide you one.....


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok I'm not as computer savvy as some of you guys are - that's why I was asking. 
I just wondered about picking up viruses like this one that was on the ad here because I was using my phone to access HT. It is a computer too right?
Thanks Texican, I didn't think I'd picked up anything, just got a dead monitor, but I always thought that a virus could crash a computer.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

iphone has propritary security apps but cnet offers more security apps for smartphones

http://download.cnet.com/1770-20_4-...=platform=Mobile|&filterName=platform=Mobile|


Many folks think there is something magical about their smartphones instead of what they really are___ a minature netbook with rinky dinky display and a telephone in the same case. Be glad that you see the iphone as what it really is.


----------

